# Make friends Costa deal sol/ Benalmadena/ Malaga



## Natashaelizabeth (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey my name is Natasha and I'm 24  

I've been in Spain now for almost a year with my boyfriend and only just discovered this site. I've had a great year but would really like to make some friends that actually live here. I've made work friends but international teachers tend to come and go and a lot of the people here don't live here all year round!
I live I in Benalmadena near Torrequebrada but happy to meet up with anyone living further away too, my age or not  

:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Natashaelizabeth said:


> Hey my name is Natasha and I'm 24
> 
> I've been in Spain now for almost a year with my boyfriend and only just discovered this site. I've had a great year but would really like to make some friends that actually live here. I've made work friends but international teachers tend to come and go and a lot of the people here don't live here all year round!
> I live I in Benalmadena near Torrequebrada but happy to meet up with anyone living further away too, my age or not
> ...


You can try getting in touch with some of the people on this thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/952898-costa-del-sol-get-together-january-date.html
When you have posted 5+ times (asking questions, making contributions to threads...)you can send members a private message and arrange to meet.


----------



## LaLocaChristina (Sep 16, 2017)

I know you posted this a long time ago but do you still live in Benalmádena and are you still looking to make friends here?


----------

